# Advice Needed; Fear of Bees!



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm hopeful you'll welcome a non-bee person here . I have researched and googled as much as I can, but can't quite find exactly what I'm trying to learn, and I figured the best source for information would be bee-keepers themselves! 

What I'm looking for information on is actually finding a bee deterrent. Here is my background and my question further explained:

First I want to say that I totally respect bees and particularly bee-keepers, as I know they provide a vital resource. However, I happen to have a lifelong and paralyzing fear of bees! I am the first to admit that my fear is irrational, but try as I might I cannot overcome it. I typically avoid them and move or run away if one is near me. That has worked fine my whole life. 

However, my panicked reactions are now affecting my poor dog! I've moved to an area where the bees are EVERYWHERE! And taking her for a walk is like a war zone for me. I am constantly dodging and flinching, and with every movement I make, my dog spazzes out. It's having a bad affect on us both. I am REALLY trying though, and I'm getting so much better at staying calm and not flailing my arms or making a big scene. But my darn dog is so in-tune with me, she knows my heart is racing and I'm internally having a meltdown. And thus, she herself cannot relax. 

So my question to you is this: How can I keep bees away from me? I need something that will deter them, something that will keep them from flying near me. I already walk with Bounce dryer sheets pinned all over my clothing, as I read that was a deterrent. But it doesn't quite do the trick. 

I am not above walking around with a smoke machine on my head if that's what it takes! I just need something that will not just keep them from landing on me, but something that will actually keep them at bay... something that will keep them from even flying by my head.

Is there any scent or particular tools or something I could use that would accomplish this?

I apologize if I'm in the wrong place, and I hope my bee-phobia is not offensive to anyone! I do respect bees, and I would never harm one... I just am too afraid to have them near me. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I'm stumped. I really don't know what to tell you except maybe move to the Arctic. But you can lay off the dryer sheets. They won't repel bees, maybe even the opposite.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Bees are attracted to floral scents found in perfumes, lotions, shampoos, bounce sheets, etc.
The bees are only looking for the flower that should be associated with the smell so try not to use too many scented products. (Family and friends may also stay away)
Bees forage during the day so walking the dog early morning or in the evening would also help.
Also if you don't mind the neighbors staring you could also buy yourself a bee suit.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually, that's a pretty good idea. Bur Bee-go smells really rank. There are other products that are claimed to smell better. 
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Natural-Honey-Harvester/productinfo/474/


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Perhaps its time to.develop a.cigar habit.
deknow


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

A much more productive approach may be to raise your own little hive of bees. You would have complete control over them, you can open the hive up and see they come from egss, turn into larvae and watch as they feed each other and you may get lucky and see them emerging from their capped cells. But you would be in complete charge and control of this little community. Maybe even an observation hive would even be better, still in complete control and you can watch them every minute. My mother is scared of snakes real bad, couldnt even say the work. I put a snake garden at my house (we love them, give them a pile of rocks for cover and water the rocks which have been set up to keep some of the water in pools and provide flat spots for the snakes), after a couple months or work she can actually stand next to the snake garden and say snake. Bees would be much easier to get over than a fear of snakes, snake bites you once your a gonner, but it would take thousands of be bites to even start to hurt bad. Maybe even buy a small Nuc to start out with, watch the queene go about her work, she is working for you, you are in control, you get to be scared of the bee that are not yours but once your bees expand most of the bees in the area and gonig to belong to you and you can control them easily. I am wishing you so very much good luck. WVMJ


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

JD's Bees said:


> Bees are attracted to floral scents found in perfumes, lotions, shampoos, bounce sheets, etc.
> The bees are only looking for the flower that should be associated with the smell so try not to use too many scented products. (Family and friends may also stay away)
> Bees forage during the day so walking the dog early morning or in the evening would also help.
> Also if you don't mind the neighbors staring you could also buy yourself a bee suit.


Good tips, thank you JD's Bees. I do try to walk at non-bee hours, but inevitably there are always some we run into. And it only takes one to set me off. And the bee suit... my friends and family have been suggesting this to me for years! LOL. If it didn't get to 95 here in the summer, I might actually consider it.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

cg3 said:


> Actually, that's a pretty good idea. Bur Bee-go smells really rank. There are other products that are claimed to smell better.
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Natural-Honey-Harvester/productinfo/474/


This sounds much less offensive than the Bee Go, thank you. Do these honey harvesting things really keep bees away? Like if I sprayed it on me, or maybe on a hat that I could wear, do you think it would keep them from coming near me?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've not used it. And there are other products with the same function that supposedly smell "pleasant".


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

You might like to get a cheap mosquito head net from the outdoor sports section in Walmart and other stores. That will protect your face from other insects, also.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

deknow said:


> Perhaps its time to.develop a.cigar habit.
> deknow


I know you are joking... BUT, this might not be a bad idea. Does smoke and smoking like that really keep them away? I wouldn't actually become a smoker, but I do love the smell of cigars, and if it would really keep bees away, I would totally take one on my walks and just puff it to keep smoke going around me. 

Please try not to laugh... do y'all think this would have any effect?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

cg3 said:


> I've not used it. And there are other products with the same function that supposedly smell "pleasant".


http://www.bee-quick.com/special.html


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

WVMJ said:


> A much more productive approach may be to raise your own little hive of bees. You would have complete control over them, you can open the hive up and see they come from egss, turn into larvae and watch as they feed each other and you may get lucky and see them emerging from their capped cells. But you would be in complete charge and control of this little community. Maybe even an observation hive would even be better, still in complete control and you can watch them every minute. My mother is scared of snakes real bad, couldnt even say the work. I put a snake garden at my house (we love them, give them a pile of rocks for cover and water the rocks which have been set up to keep some of the water in pools and provide flat spots for the snakes), after a couple months or work she can actually stand next to the snake garden and say snake. Bees would be much easier to get over than a fear of snakes, snake bites you once your a gonner, but it would take thousands of be bites to even start to hurt bad. Maybe even buy a small Nuc to start out with, watch the queene go about her work, she is working for you, you are in control, you get to be scared of the bee that are not yours but once your bees expand most of the bees in the area and gonig to belong to you and you can control them easily. I am wishing you so very much good luck. WVMJ


Thanks WVMJ... I appreciate your feedback and suggestion. I know you are right, and this would truly be the only way to overcome my fear. But I honestly don't think I could do this. I can't even look at photos of bees, much less photos of several bees, and way much less ACTUAL bees. It is indeed a phobia, not just a fear. THe thought of that alone is going to give me nightmares. For real, to this day I have bad dreams about bees. It's ridiculous, I know. But I'd really really rather avoid them and keep them far from me before attempting to ever get that close to any.


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

beephobe said:


> LOL, I knew someone would go this route... trust me, I know I'm crazy and this is irrational. My boyfriend suggests chill pills all the time. I remember as a small child having nightmares all the time, always about bees. I have no idea what triggered this phobia, but it is deep, and frankly just annoying to most people. I get it. I just can't get over the fear.


I certainly am _not_ going to say that your phobia is either "crazy" or "irrational." It is a _phobia,_ which is a perfectly legitimate psychological condition, and of course a very intrusive one which is clearly impacting your quality-of-life. I politely don't agree that you should call it by these terms, and, regardless of what you may or may not suppose it is "to most people," consider simply what impact it has to _you._ If you don't apologize for having a cold, or for having stubbed your toe, you likewise have no reason to apologize for having a phobia.

I cordially invite you to consult with a psychologist (M.D.), or if you prefer, a psychiatrist. A counselor who _is_ experienced with such matters might be the most qualified person to assist you in addressing the problem. This person can also help you to determine if, for example, you have a particular allergy to bee-stings of which you may or may not be aware. 

I offer this advice as a person who has from time to time consulted with these specialists, and I have been both very informed _and_ very enlightened by what I learned from them. I can truthfully say that I was "foundering" for quite a bit longer than I needed to be, because, well ... from the _inside_, you don't see from the perspective that an experienced _outsider_ is able to provide. You know well enough what _your_ perspective is, but you're not someone who over the course of his or her career has seen and/or studied hundreds of similar cases. You don't have any _experience_ to bring to bear, and your point-of-view is also (of course) _being_ affected. (You're "inside.")

"It worked for me," and I wish that I'd sought help sooner. I won't hesitate, as I did, to consult with them again.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

cg3 said:


> http://www.bee-quick.com/special.html


Interesting. Wow, all of the bee products and things involved in bee-keeping are fascinating (not enough to get me into it, but interesting nonetheless!)! Between this and the Natural Honey Harvest stuff, maybe there's a solution to my problem!

I was thinking I would just spray a hat with it and wear the hat on my walks. What do you all think, would that be enough to repel bees? Or would I need to get a fume board and carry it with me on walks (not sure even what a fume board is, but they mention it on the Bee Quick site for use of their stuff)?


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Hypnotist.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

beephobe said:


> ... Do these honey harvesting things really keep bees away? ... if I sprayed it on me, or... on a hat...


Yes, if the bees are more or less confined, you use large enough amounts and by employing a hot thermal to make the harvesting aid evaporate quickly. 

You may even need to dress yourself and you pooch in a heavy black heat absorbing fabric to enjoy the full benefits of Bee Go or other honey harvesting aids.

Do as you please but real honeybees are very unlikely to sting when they are foraging or away from their hive. The only real exception is when you step on her with your bare feet while tip-toeing through the clover. I know because it happened to me many times while growing up. 

How's about using this fact to start overcoming you phobia by sitting quitely on a lawn complete with foraging bees and see that they mean you no harm.

Even my hard headed Sheba Inu dog learned this lesson after he snapped up and ate a few dozen honeybees on the wing. Now he avoids them at every opportunity, and my honeybees, well they return the favor.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe you need some pet drones for a few days. They don't have stingers so they are harmless.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Honey harvesting products are designed to remove bees from the honey boxes. I have used these products and do not think they will help you keep bees away. 
My daughter has/had severe anxiety problems and my wife is allergic to bee venom so I take your problem seriously. mrobinson's advice shouldn't be dismissed to quickly.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Spending time around bees is the best way to overcome your fear of bees. Honey bees will only sting if provoked. Find some plant the bees are working heavily, and just sit and watch them. You will be amazed. It should be a very calming experience and the bees will ignore you. If you have a beek friend, take them along. Try it and let us know how you do.

Shane


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

While you think that your phobia concerns "Honey Bees", your problem almost certainly concerns other flying insects. I have 20 hives of honey bees in my back yard and almost never have one "buzz me" unless I have been going through their home. I can see them on flowers, but I have to look to find them unless I am standing in the center of the hives. While the suggestions above might have some marginal effect on honey bees, they will almost certainly won't have any impact on other "flying insects".

See if there is a bee club around and if someone there would let you put on a full beekeepers suit and visit their hives maybe you should see why we all love our honey bees.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

mrobinson said:


> I certainly am _not_ going to say that your phobia is either "crazy" or "irrational." It is a _phobia,_ which is a perfectly legitimate psychological condition, and of course a very intrusive one which is clearly impacting your quality-of-life. I politely don't agree that you should call it by these terms, and, regardless of what you may or may not suppose it is "to most people," consider simply what impact it has to _you._ If you don't apologize for having a cold, or for having stubbed your toe, you likewise have no reason to apologize for having a phobia.
> 
> I cordially invite you to consult with a psychologist (M.D.), or if you prefer, a psychiatrist. A counselor who _is_ experienced with such matters might be the most qualified person to assist you in addressing the problem. This person can also help you to determine if, for example, you have a particular allergy to bee-stings of which you may or may not be aware.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you so much mrobinson for the thoughtful and understanding post. I do agree, it is a phobia and not a fear. And I know the only way to overcome it is either to start exposing myself to them more, even if by tiny doses, or get real help. I am actually more inclined to try exposing myself to them in VERY small doses, than to tackle professional help at this point. Because I know professional help will force me to really dig into this issue and I'm too afraid to face images of bees and talk about them at length... at least right now. Someday I may get there, but I can't face it right now. 

I cannot handle bees whatsoever in massive quantities, or even just a few. But in the last year, in an effort to keep myself calm for my dog's sake, I have managed to at least contain my physical reaction in the presence of just one bee. And I really consider that a HUGE feat. So I'm not totally giving up on trying to overcome it, but I am certainly not pushing it right now. I really just want to keep them away from me, and at least manage to stay calm when one does fly by me. 

Anyhow, thank you so much for your response. It is thoughtful and very much appreciated.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

tsmullins said:


> Spending time around bees is the best way to overcome your fear of bees. Honey bees will only sting if provoked. Find some plant the bees are working heavily, and just sit and watch them. You will be amazed. It should be a very calming experience and the bees will ignore you. If you have a beek friend, take them along. Try it and let us know how you do.
> 
> Shane


Problem is, honeybees are not the big problem around my house. It is yellow jackets or wasps (not sure which, the really yellow ones with the long legs dangling in the back). They are all over the place here, in addition to honeybees... but the scary yellow ones are more prevalant (or I notice them more). They linger all over the grass, in the fields where my dog of course wants to walk, around pine trees (which are everywhere of course). I don't believe they are as harmless as honeybees. Even if they were, I'm still not cool with them. 

Do you work with these and other kinds of bees, or only honeybees? What are your thoughts on the other types?


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

beedeetee said:


> While you think that your phobia concerns "Honey Bees", your problem almost certainly concerns other flying insects. I have 20 hives of honey bees in my back yard and almost never have one "buzz me" unless I have been going through their home. I can see them on flowers, but I have to look to find them unless I am standing in the center of the hives. While the suggestions above might have some marginal effect on honey bees, they will almost certainly won't have any impact on other "flying insects".
> 
> See if there is a bee club around and if someone there would let you put on a full beekeepers suit and visit their hives maybe you should see why we all love our honey bees.


No, it's definitely bees specifically... and not limited to honey bees, it's all types. I do react to a non-bee if I don't see it first and just hear buzz.. but once I recognize it as another insect, I'm fine. There are TONS of the yellow-jacket or wasp type bees here (not sure which, the really yellow ones with the legs dangling), and some carpenter bees on occassion (which I know are pretty harmless, but they are so big they scare the heck out of me), and sometimes bumble bees... ALL scary to me, harmless or not. And the yellow ones definitely buzz! But even if there isn't any buzzing, the sight of one coming toward me sends me into panic mode. 

But as long as I can determine it isn't a bee, I'm totally cool with insects flying around or near me. Believe it or not, I am a relatively non-squeamish, non-reactive person without fear of most things... I have no problem with spiders in the house, rats don't bother me, I think snakes are beautiful and I've held many, and my dog is what many consider a "scary" dog. But bees turn me into a frightened mess!


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

Scrapfe said:


> Yes, if the bees are more or less confined, you use large enough amounts and by employing a hot thermal to make the harvesting aid evaporate quickly.
> 
> You may even need to dress yourself and you pooch in a heavy black heat absorbing fabric to enjoy the full benefits of Bee Go or other honey harvesting aids.
> 
> ...


Shoot, so I'd have to be draped in something black with the spray all over it, and it still might not work? As JD's Bees mentioned he does not think it would actually keep them away . 

Oh, and my concern is not just honey bees, it's ALL types. I hope the same deterrents work on all bees. 

(Your poor pup! Dogs seem to learn lessons quick tho, huh? )


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

JD's Bees said:


> Honey harvesting products are designed to remove bees from the honey boxes. I have used these products and do not think they will help you keep bees away.
> My daughter has/had severe anxiety problems and my wife is allergic to bee venom so I take your problem seriously. mrobinson's advice shouldn't be dismissed to quickly.


Thank you JDs, I appreciate the understanding. And I agree that mrobinson's advice is not to be dismissed. I am just not ready to face 'bee intervention'. But I am not closing the option to it for the future.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

beedeetee say's """ I have 20 hives of honey bees in my back yard and almost never have one "buzz me" unless I have been going through their home."""

even when I had one hive ,, days that the temp is warm and the girls are flying ,, when we get home they come to great me getting out of the car,, in the yard they always fly up to us ,, some of us the bees are just around us more ,, my wife , kids and grand kids are the same way.. none of us wear the smelly stuff ,, it gives me a bad instant head acke ... a fear like yours is real and not funny ,, unlike some one that just likes to have attention and found that is a way of getting it .. I do feel for you ,, we all have the fear of somthing ,,,, mine is going down in the ground ,, when I get in a hole ,, waist deep I WANT OUT .. and don't feel good in a basement,,, hope you find some way that keeps them away from you .


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

beephobe said:


> No, it's definitely bees specifically... and not limited to honey bees, it's all types....There are TONS of the yellow-jacket or wasp type bees !


Well, that was my point. Yellow jackets, wasps, hornets, etc. are not bees. Anything that you learn about to repel "honey bees" here on this forum won't work on those other types of flying insects that are not bees such as yellow jackets, wasps and hornets. Those are certainly the most likely types to bother you.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

beedeetee said:


> Well, that was my point. Yellow jackets, wasps, hornets, etc. are not bees. Anything that you learn about to repel "honey bees" here on this forum won't work on those other types of flying insects that are not bees such as yellow jackets, wasps and hornets. Those are certainly the most likely types to bother you.


omg, I'm kinda screwed then, huh?  I've always thought of yellow jackets and all those things as different types of bees. Sorry I led everyone in the wrong direction with my original post then! But, honey bees definitely scare me too... they ALL do, so I'm taking all feedback and suggestions seriously. 

When I say 'other' insects don't bother me, I guess I mean 'other insects, not including wasps, yellow jackets, hornets, and similar striped/buzzing creatures! 

Just curious... Is that something you all hear a lot, that non-bee people think the above-mentioned insects are bees? Or am I the only dummy?


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

the kid said:


> beedeetee say's """ I have 20 hives of honey bees in my back yard and almost never have one "buzz me" unless I have been going through their home."""
> 
> even when I had one hive ,, days that the temp is warm and the girls are flying ,, when we get home they come to great me getting out of the car,, in the yard they always fly up to us ,, some of us the bees are just around us more ,, my wife , kids and grand kids are the same way.. none of us wear the smelly stuff ,, it gives me a bad instant head acke ... a fear like yours is real and not funny ,, unlike some one that just likes to have attention and found that is a way of getting it .. I do feel for you ,, we all have the fear of somthing ,,,, mine is going down in the ground ,, when I get in a hole ,, waist deep I WANT OUT .. and don't feel good in a basement,,, hope you find some way that keeps them away from you .


thank you. I appreciate your understanding. And I totally get your fear of getting down in the ground... it is not my personal fear, but I completely understand. There are just some random things that freak some of us out, and it seems there's no rhyme or reason to it sometimes (I have a friend who is totally wigged out by styrafoam... like can't even be in the same room as it! Needless to say, she is one of my few friends that doesn't make fun of my bee fear!).


----------



## GeezLouise (Feb 4, 2012)

You're not alone  We live in orchard country, plenty of bees around, and look at what was on the news today:
http://www.kimatv.com/news/local/Unusual-amount-of-bees-in-Yakima-this-year-148977565.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees are not yellow. Yellow jackets are not bees. Non bee people almost always think yellow jackets are bees because all the cartoon bees they have seen are yellow and black and shiny. Bees, on the other hand are brown and black and fuzzy or black and gray and fuzzy or even all black and fuzzy. It's not your fault that you fell for the cartoons you've seen all your life...


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

GeezLouise said:


> You're not alone  We live in orchard country, plenty of bees around, and look at what was on the news today:
> http://www.kimatv.com/news/local/Unusual-amount-of-bees-in-Yakima-this-year-148977565.html


OMG, not what I wanted to read! And I'm in Washington State too (not Yakima, but just a couple hours from it and similar weather)! At least this confirms my paranoia... they ARE everywhere, I'm not just overreacting. Yikes.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Bees are not yellow. Yellow jackets are not bees. Non bee people almost always think yellow jackets are bees because all the cartoon bees they have seen are yellow and black and shiny. Bees, on the other hand are brown and black and fuzzy or black and gray and fuzzy or even all black and fuzzy. It's not your fault that you fell for the cartoons you've seen all your life...


So what insects do qualify as bees? Only honey bees? What about bumble bees and carpenter bees?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Well- some philosopher said "the longest trip begins with a step" and you state that you have conditioned yourself to the point where you can keep the panic down when presented with a single bee. That is an accomplishment and it gives hope. As to the yellow jackets- search here for yellow jacket trap, they can be made from a plastic soda bottle. Not many people will miss them, certainly not beekeepers since they are bee predators. Now a couple of suggestions for the next step in your trip. Many people with phobias to small things are more sensitive if said thing is near their face (the eyes are the portal to the soul?) perhaps you could procure a bee veil. That and sweats are fair bee armour and might help your confidence. Find a beekeeper, ask him (her) to put a drone in a queen cage for you. Drones are harmless. See if you can handle the cage. If yes, after a while you may be able to handle the drone itself. I think the suggestions that you observe in a beeyard may be too intense for you at this time. There are many beekeeping clips on youtube. Your rational self knows that those bees are not there with you, your phobic self may not be so sure but if you can watch them it may help desensitize you. Fatbeeman has a bunch and is a gentle handler. If you can get to the point where you can watch bees on youtube then a trip to a beeyard may be reasonable but that is a ways up the road. If you find a sympathetic beekeeper, many have observation hives that hold a single frame for demonstrations. The bees are locked inside, perhaps you can borrow it overnight for further desensitization. Just reading this site where people are routinely in contact with bees may be helpful.

No particular order to the above, if you can start with the one that seems least scary.

Come back and tell us how you are doing.

Bill


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

beephobe said:


> So what insects do qualify as bees?


Honey Bees, Sweat Bees, and Bumble/Caprenter/Mason bees. ... True bees have hairs/"fuzz" on them; hornets/wasps/yellowjackets don't



beephobe said:


> There are TONS of the yellow-jacket or wasp type bees here (not sure which, the really yellow ones with the legs dangling), and some carpenter bees on occassion (which I know are pretty harmless, but they are so big they scare the heck out of me), and sometimes bumble bees...


Well, then we need to try to repel flying insects. Although all the ones you're afraid of belong to the order "hymenoptera" (stinging insects...bees/wasps/hornets/ants/termites mainly), the repellants that will work on any multiple of these, are probably only going to be the repellants that repel most ALL flying insects.
That said, you might try the following oils, many are highly toxic to most/all insects, so they're particularly effective repellants. That said, keep in mind, that the "inverse square rule" applies to all of these repellents...a bee 2x as far away only gets 1/4 as much of the smell, and so is FAR less repelled (also, a bee that's upwind of you won't get any until it gets downwind from you):
Citronella Oil
Orange Oil
Pennyroyal Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Almond Oil
Jojoba Oil

The above listed oils can be used in pretty much any combination/method you like, so experiment a little with them, find combinations that don't smell too unpleasant to you but DO keep the bees a little further away. Feel free to PM me if you want more information on the "essential oils approach" as this is one of my interests; I could go on for quite a while, but I won't do it here since I'm quite sure there are others who aren't as interested as I am


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Large puffs of smoke off of a cigar is probably still the best deterrent advice I recon.. Sounds like a pleasant evening stroll in the summer time


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

beephobe said:


> Thanks WVMJ... I appreciate your feedback and suggestion. I know you are right, and this would truly be the only way to overcome my fear. But I honestly don't think I could do this. I can't even look at photos of bees, much less photos of several bees, and way much less ACTUAL bees. It is indeed a phobia, not just a fear. THe thought of that alone is going to give me nightmares. For real, to this day I have bad dreams about bees. It's ridiculous, I know. But I'd really really rather avoid them and keep them far from me before attempting to ever get that close to any.


I cannot say that I know how you feel. I don't. What i can tell you is that, as a child (and up to about thirteen years old) I was horrified of ANY winged stinging insect. I remember standing 20 yards or so away from my back door at the old home place. I'd scream bloody murder until my mother would come and open the wooden and screened door so i could dash inside! That was all because I "thought" I had seen a wasp, hornet or bee fly by while trying to come inside. I used to have to pick cucumbers for market as a child and I'd be picking them and crying at the same time. Honeybee's would be all over the blooms! 
Then, as I got older I got a computer and just happened upon an article about all the good those little honeybee's do for flowers and crops. I will not lie to you. The first time I tried to hive a package of honeybee's, I was more nervous than a ***** in church! Now, here I sit (much older, LOL) and have 8 hives of my very own. I actually look forward to the time I get to spend out in my bee yard. Just two weekends ago, I caught a feral swarm and hived them. No protection on me whatsoever! Who would have ever thought it?
I wish you the best...........Chris


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

You are posting on a BEE list, full of BEE people, with lots of BEE stuff and pictures, you already took the first step. Look at the little BEE larvae, very cute, how could they really hurt you? CC


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

beephobe said:


> I know you are joking... BUT, this might not be a bad idea. Does smoke and smoking like that really keep them away? I wouldn't actually become a smoker, but I do love the smell of cigars, and if it would really keep bees away, I would totally take one on my walks and just puff it to keep smoke going around me.
> 
> Here is an alternative - looks cool too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upbONroWPic&feature=related
> and it seems to work well for our german friends


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Citronella Oil
>Orange Oil

These two will attract bees... both contain elements of Nasonov.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> >Citronella Oil
> >Orange Oil
> 
> These two will attract bees... both contain elements of Nasonov.


Agree! Bees and many other insects like " nice" smells. Avoid " Nice" smells - while some of our comments her are made with a bit of fun in mind ( including mine) and not really helpful to you, the fact is that most insects of the order ""hymenoptera" will not like " bad" smells. But then, who does?!

We have loads of city students here ( including the US) and when we eat outside we do attract insects of any kind. On the first day some freak out - by week two most are Ok and surprised that they are not worried anymore. If you have a genuine phobia, and it seems you have, you need professional help. Good luck!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bottom line:
The world is now and has been for the last few million years, full of insects and many of those are stinging insects. Hopefully, for the sake of the planet and the humans on it, this will never change. It seems best to accept it... you may have recently become more aware of them, but there are not more of them.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I use plain old mosquito spray -- Off, Cutter, etc. -- when doing cut outs, etc. They don't like it. It's not 100% fool proof, but that, scent free shampoos, a cap, etc. should help you some. Good luck!

Summer


----------



## NirvanaFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Spraying your hat or yourself with something (oils, Off, etc) isn't going to work if you're walking around. The scent of it will just go behind you, not in front of you where you want it to.

What exactly are you afraid of? Are you afraid of getting stung once? Or do you fear that you will be stung by a swarm of bees like in the movies (which doesn't really happen btw)? 

Do you really want to get over your fear? If you really do, take it one step at a time. Maybe watch a bee on a dandelion from 20 feet away. Then take a couple steps towards it. Keep doing that and get closer and closer to it. Maybe after watching them and getting closer a few times, you will be able to get near one. If you fear getting stung, remember that bees don't want to sting you. When foraging bees sting you, they die. They REALLY don't want to do that. After you can get near a bee, maybe you can find someone to give you a drone (male) bee. They do not have stingers, and can't hurt you. Watching and handling him may help too.

My wife used to be very afraid of snakes. She couldn't see pictures of them, or watch them on tv. Guess who else is afraid of snakes? Her mother. Her mom passed that fear onto her at a young age, and she learned to be scared of snakes. My wife is getting better. She will shut her eyes when they are on tv, but she doesn't go into hysterics. She is able to go to the zoo now and just puts her hands over her eyes when she goes near the snakes. So, she can be in the same room as them now, which is a good step. So, there is hope for you. You'll probably never be a beekeeper, but that is OK. Taking the dog for a walk and not being scared would be nice though. I just hope my wife doesn't pass her fear of snakes onto our son.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

robherc said:


> Well, then we need to try to repel flying insects. Although all the ones you're afraid of belong to the order "hymenoptera" (stinging insects...bees/wasps/hornets/ants/termites mainly), the repellants that will work on any multiple of these, are probably only going to be the repellants that repel most ALL flying insects.


Termites are not Hymenoperians (ants,bees,wasps and sawflies). They are closely related to ****roaches and are classified in the order of Blattodea, the same order as ****roaches. There were formerly in their own order of Isoptera.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Beephobe, I second MrRobinson's suggestion. I have done counseling, and have sought out counseling myself. As with any phobia, the only successful way to deal with it is through counseling. Bees are pretty much everywhere, even when you're not on a dog walk. And after some counseling, you might link up with a local beekeeper who has rather docile hives, and slowly get closer to them, working up a plan with your counselor. You CAN do this, and overcome this. Your contact here witnesses to your desire to do so, and resolve your problem. We all wish you well. And please, let us know how it goes.
Kindest regards,
Steven


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

The fear comes from thing we don't know or understand. I suspect that you are not dealing with honey bees, but with insects that may look like it or make a buzzing sound. Many do make buzzing sounds. The amounts you describe make me thing it is not a honey bee. I have hives and I can walk 5 feet behind then and not a single bee will look at me. They just don't have any interest into human beings. Honey bees are very dull in color more brown with black, and not shiny. Anything bright yellow and shiny falls into the wasp category and these can be aggressive. They can sting repeatedly, while a honey bee can only sting once and dies. You see it is only the last defense a honey bee has, so they are no really interesting in stinging. Now flies are a big issue right now and there are flies that look like bees and do buzz. They will buzz around you, and be present is large numbers at time. They are harmless, but can drive you nuts. I can't stand flies buzzing myself, and I do keep honey bees. You are taking the right steps, by researching what you can do about your phobia. The first step is to read and that includes looking at photos. It's ok to be grossed out, but you know they are not touching you. Here is a PDF guide to all kind and type of bees. Take your time to look at it, because it will help you to identify the true culprit. http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/ale/images/Bee_ID_guide.pdf Do not buy bee-goo or any of those products. They are so nasty smelling. You might as well cover yourself into puke, that is how nasty they are! Artificial Almond Extract contains some of the the chemical you find in the bee away products, and you may want to test it. It isn't honey bees if you still get buzzed. Professional help people like you with exposure therapy. They first do pictures, you have to look and touch them. This step usually gets you curious about the insects after looking at them for days. They then use dead bees you can look at with a magnifying glass. The goal is to understand their body parts. The more you learn the less you fear. The final step is going to an apiary and look at hives with full protection. They may top this with having bees on your hand feeding them sugar water, but that is optional so don't sweat it reading about this. I say try the photo steps yourself. Then visit a bee club, they do not have bees at meetings, and listen to people who own them. They are fascinating insects, and just the knowledge can ease your fear. See how far you can go, and take your time. It is like learning how to swim, it does not happen over night. The real goal is that you stay calm, you do not have to handle bees. Just learn to control this fear. We all have fears.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, your issue may really be wasps and not bees. As a small scale keeper in a suburban neighborhood, I've solved problems by showing neighbors the difference between a yellow jacket and my honey bees.

Yellow jackets are very aggressive wasps that repeatedly sting. Even my hottest hive didn't bother anyone beyond thirty feet on a bad day and an army of foragers on the neighbor's flower beds never paid them any attention.

On the other hand, my wife found a yellow jacket nest when pulling weeds that chased her around the house and into the basement. Then the few that got in the folds of her tee shirt had another go at her when she went to clean up. Only because of location, They got a can of long range pesticide.


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow... lots of replies on this one already.

If you even happen to read this one my opinion is that you're probably out of luck. Its seems that you are trying to find a way to keep bees away from your general area... I do think you can use strategies to keep bees off of you, but not so much to make them avoid you all together.

I mean it would be very hard if not impossible to make bees avoid your vacinity, especially if you are walking. Possibly if you were stationary and had some kind of scent all around you. Even with scents on you those scents are going to be drafted off by the breeze into one general direction. So I dont really see the scent strategy working.

Hopefully you can continue to improve how you handle the situation b/c I just dont see you actually having much luck making bees avoid you totally.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a quick "brain fart" here... there has been a lot of experimentation with repelling mosquitoes by using speakers that emit sounds similar to a dragonfly's wingbeats. Since dragonflies (I think) also prey on may of our stinging friends, maybe such a contraption could work for you? It would (if effective at all) at least not be nearly so impaired by your movement &/or the breeze...just a thought.


BTW: I also agree that the best solution is going to HAVE to be a "progressive desensitization" process. ...might help a LOT of you could find a nice shade tree that has several honeybees working it; as long as there are no flowers near your level, you could stand there for an hour watching the bees from a distance of several feet and likely have none come down far enough to really "set you off." (might be a good "in-between" step after pictures, but before approaching bees that are down "at your level")


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

whiskers said:


> Well- some philosopher said "the longest trip begins with a step" and you state that you have conditioned yourself to the point where you can keep the panic down when presented with a single bee. That is an accomplishment and it gives hope. As to the yellow jackets- search here for yellow jacket trap, they can be made from a plastic soda bottle. Not many people will miss them, certainly not beekeepers since they are bee predators. Now a couple of suggestions for the next step in your trip. Many people with phobias to small things are more sensitive if said thing is near their face (the eyes are the portal to the soul?) perhaps you could procure a bee veil. That and sweats are fair bee armour and might help your confidence. Find a beekeeper, ask him (her) to put a drone in a queen cage for you. Drones are harmless. See if you can handle the cage. If yes, after a while you may be able to handle the drone itself. I think the suggestions that you observe in a beeyard may be too intense for you at this time. There are many beekeeping clips on youtube. Your rational self knows that those bees are not there with you, your phobic self may not be so sure but if you can watch them it may help desensitize you. Fatbeeman has a bunch and is a gentle handler. If you can get to the point where you can watch bees on youtube then a trip to a beeyard may be reasonable but that is a ways up the road. If you find a sympathetic beekeeper, many have observation hives that hold a single frame for demonstrations. The bees are locked inside, perhaps you can borrow it overnight for further desensitization. Just reading this site where people are routinely in contact with bees may be helpful.
> 
> No particular order to the above, if you can start with the one that seems least scary.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. I shall keep that in mind, the longest trip begins with a step... so true. I am definitely not ready to visit a beeyard, that's for sure an advanced step... and I don't even want to see a drone in a cage, just being so close to one freaks me out. For now I'm just going to continue working on remaining calm when a bee flies past me... I've managed that to some small extent, so I'll keep working on it. And maybe one day I'll get better enough that I can be near one and look at one without wanting to get away. Thanks so much for the ideas and support.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

robherc said:


> Honey Bees, Sweat Bees, and Bumble/Caprenter/Mason bees. ... True bees have hairs/"fuzz" on them; hornets/wasps/yellowjackets don't
> 
> 
> Well, then we need to try to repel flying insects. Although all the ones you're afraid of belong to the order "hymenoptera" (stinging insects...bees/wasps/hornets/ants/termites mainly), the repellants that will work on any multiple of these, are probably only going to be the repellants that repel most ALL flying insects.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I guess from now on I can more describe my phobia as one of hymenoptera, not just bees . 

I really like the idea of the oils... I'm going to look at what forms and how i could wear them or bring them with me on walks. Thank you!


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

Capricorn said:


> Large puffs of smoke off of a cigar is probably still the best deterrent advice I recon.. Sounds like a pleasant evening stroll in the summer time


For real? Do you honestly think this would help deter them? Cuz I am seriously willing to bring cigars with me.


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

max2 said:


> beephobe said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are joking... BUT, this might not be a bad idea. Does smoke and smoking like that really keep them away? I wouldn't actually become a smoker, but I do love the smell of cigars, and if it would really keep bees away, I would totally take one on my walks and just puff it to keep smoke going around me.
> ...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, the smokers 'we' use look like this:

http://www.beesource.com/files/glossary/smoker.jpg


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

JYawn said:


> Wow... lots of replies on this one already.
> 
> If you even happen to read this one my opinion is that you're probably out of luck. Its seems that you are trying to find a way to keep bees away from your general area... I do think you can use strategies to keep bees off of you, but not so much to make them avoid you all together.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly... so many replies, I am really grateful! I'd like to reply to each post, but the comments continue growing and I can't reach them all. But I'm reading each one and learning a lot here, so I thank you all! 

As to your comment, HUGE bummer if this is really the case . I was afraid that there might not be any real good solution to keep bees, wasps, yellow jackets, etc. from not just landing on me but actually staying clear of me! 

I'm still going to try some of the ideas mentioned, cuz I'm hopeful that something is better than nothing. I'd like to look into the almond oil and find a way to have that scent with me on walks. And I'm serious about walking with a cigar, if that would really help.

As far as what I'm actually afraid of (a couple comments mentioned/questioned this), I am definitely afraid of honey bees, but am more able to control myself around them because I do understand them a little and know they really just want to do their thing... so I can handle looking at one across the way on a flower, but the second it moves and flies by me, I'm outta there. I am also super afraid of wasps, yellow jackets, hornets, and whatever other flying insects that are striped and buzz and sting! 

I know everyone thinks therapy and desensitizing me to them is the only real solution... I can see how that could be accomplished for honey bees. But how in the heck would you do that for yellow jackets or hornets? I mean, as others here have pointed out, they ARE aggressive and do attack. You can't really expose yourself to that, right? 

And to be honest, I'm not really actively trying to overcome my fear. I'm just not ready to face that. For now, I really just want to keep them away from me. And be able to stay calm when they do fly past or near me. If I can manage that, I'll be happy.... I have no goals to be sooo comfortable with them that I'll be hanging out at bee farms!  I hope you all understand . But I am working to at least control my emotions. More importantly though, until I get to the point where I can be more relaxed- which will take some time, I need to keep them away from me in the meantime... my poor dog needs it too!


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Although not phobic, I am still "scared" of bees when I'm working them. This is my 2nd year as a beekeeper, and although I really love them, my adrenaline goes through the roof when I'm working with them. That said, I find that when I am in my bee suit with veil, I feel totally safe and protected. I can actually just ignore the bees flying around my head and focus on what I am doing.

There are several bee suits and bee jackets (by Ultrabreeze and Pigeon Mountain, also one sold by Mann Lake) that are close to 100% sting proof while being 3 layers of mesh so they are much cooler than regular bee suits. You might consider a veil and a jacket for your walks. It won't keep them from flying near you, but I guarantee you that you can feel much safer in your "cocoon".

I understand your fear of confronting your phobia, but there is a technique called EFT (Emotional Freedom Therapy) that is highly effective in helping people with phobias. It can usually cure a phobia in one session and doesn't require confronting your phobia in an uncomfortable way. They start very generally, and the phobia begins to lessen a bit at a time until by the end of the session it is gone. Check out this article: http://drtheodoreherazy.articlealley.com/eft-and-phobias--research-764571.html as an example. There are good EFT practitioners all over the country and you are looking at maybe $100 for the session, maybe less. It only reduces the irrational part of your fear so you are still cautious enough be safe, but react like most other people instead of overreacting. I have used it on friends and family for many years and cured a friend's phobia of riding in a car in a single session. It really works well.


----------



## Bee-tlejuice (Oct 2, 2007)

1. With regards to replying to many posts: try opening a scratch document in Notepad or whatever and adjusting its window's size so that it and your browser page are both visible at once, then you can read a post by XX, type a reply into the scratch document's window, prefaced with "@XX: ", then read the next post, by FredY , type "@FredY: [your reply]", etc. -- when you've caught up, or decide to knock off for a while, post it all in one post by copying/pasting that entire scratch document.
2. Try avoiding caffeine before your walks; instead, have some milk and one of the herbal teas made with calming herbs such as chamomile or catnip, I don't know whether bees might find those attractive, but they'll certainly calm one down  -- if they're not strong enough for you, there's always valerian tea, but that stuff smells horrible and tastes even worse  -- DO NOT sweeten it with honey to make it more palatable -- the *honey*bees WILL be highly interested in the scent of honey on your breath :ws: !
3. Consider meditation, yoga, and possibly biofeedback to enable and train you, with practice, to quickly reach and then maintain, a very calm (i.e., alpha) state -- a portable biofeedback unit's tones fed into your headphones instead of your regular tunes may help steady your nerves -- especially if cats smell the catnip tea on your breath and try to follow you home over your dog's loud objections  .

P.S. I repeat Michael Bush's expert warning: Citronella and Orange oils ATTRACT bees! Citronella is in fact from a sister plant to lemongrass, whose scent we beeks use to ATTRACT SWARMS of bees into new hives. Also, Pennyroyal and pregnant women do NOT mix when taken internally (abortifacient) -- I'm not sure whether skin absorption would be a hazard. By the way, concentrated essential oils of any type can be a major skin irritant, to the point of inflicting chemical burns, IIRC; make sure yours aren't 100% pure undiluted concentrate.

PPS. See if there's a natural or children's museum in your area that has an indoor observation hive -- generally an unbreakable plexiglass window several feet across, maybe an entire interior wall, where kids can stand and watch bees working inside the hive without the bees even noticing them, much less having any access to sting anyone. Bring some extra chamomile/catnip tea along to sip while you watch the bees, perhaps with your biofeedback headphones on ... . Good luck!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The best way to get over being afraid of bees is to get some good protective equipment and become a beekeeper. After a few years you'll be used to them buzzing around and realize they aren't trying to sting you and then you can wear less equipment and reinforce that...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And, unless you are truely allegic, get stung so you can realize that it isn't as bad as you fear. Painful, yes, but not life threateningly so. Stubbing ones toe in the dark really hard sort of pain.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beephobe said:


> It is yellow jackets or wasps (not sure which, the really yellow ones with the long legs dangling in the back).


Here's athought. Learn as much as you can about them. Does viewing pictures of them get your heart rate going? I imagine it might. But, your brain might overcome the panic since a picture can't hurt you. Become an amature entomologist.

All of these stinging/flying insects use stingers as a defensive tool, not an offensive tool. So, unless you approach their home you aren't likely to get stung by any of them. When was the last time you were stung? Think of all of the times you haven't been stung.

I have no real suggestions on how to keep insects away from you, they are everywhere and more of them than us. I hope your phobia doesn't become anymore debilitating. Is it so strong that any flying insect, fly or mosquitoe, sets it off?


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

I used to be incredibly fearful of snakes, when I moved to the country one scared me all the way back to the house. I decided that I wanted to enjoy my land so I started learning everything I could about snakes. Via the internet, I learned how to watch for them, what their behavior is, how to take precautions. I also learned how to identify the ones common to our area. Also, I figured out what the worst case scenario would be if I got bit by the couple of poisonous ones: go to hospital, they'll fix me up! I still get a smaller and smaller adrenaline rush if I see one scurry by, but I can walk around now. It's the old saying that you overcome fear through knowledge. 

To me the most annoying flying insects are deerflies and horseflies. A nice wide brimmed hat keeps them from landing on my head  I have not experienced any other insect that will attack a person if that person is just walking around. And even if bit or stung, it's not the end of the world. The fear is more debilitating than the sting, by far.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

A true phobia isn't going to go away by itself, of course, and professional help is a really good idea -- after all, your "bee" phobia is causing you enough disruption that you've posted here for help with keeping them away.

You do need to walk the dog every day, of course, so you can't just restrict your excursions to times when bees and other flying insects are unlikely to be out and about. Today it's cool, breezy, and threatening rain, so my bees are safely ensconced in their hives and out of the way. So is every other flying insect after nectar, since the flowers aren't making any to speak of. Great day for a bee-less walk, if not exactly warm and pleasant.

Other than that, avoid floral scents in detergent or fabric softeners, wear dull colors (beige, tan, brown) so you don't look like a flower and stay away from nice blooming shrubs and dandelion filled lawns, because those sites will attract happy honeybees.

I really do recommend some professional help -- if you can get control of your phobia, you will be much happier, your dog will be much happier, and you can both get more exercise! We all need less stress in our lives, eh?

Peter


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you tried Therma Cell? 
Buy it at Walmart, uses butane cartridges. Colorless & oderless, hunters swear by them. I believe it does mention repels bees on the box. I used one this turkey hunting season and it worked great.
Good luck


----------



## beephobe (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the continued replies and advice. To answer a few things brought up... my fear or reaction isnt' necessarily triggered by just any flying insect; if I see a little thing flying by me and can tell that it's a mosquito or a fly, I'm fine. It's when I can clearly see that it's a bee or yellow jacket, or if something flies above or near me that I can't see but can only hear that familiar buzzing that I freak out.

As to these insects only stinging when provoked or as a defense... I'm not so sure about that with yellow jackets, does anyone know? The other day I was walking my dog, calmly and quietly and minding my own business, when a yellow jacket flew right toward me and began buzzing around my head. I was SO proud of myself for how calm I managed to remain, though I was having a massive internal freak out!! I kept talking to myself, saying 'just keep walking, don't react and it will go away'. I did lean down as I was walking, in the hopes that moving my head would make it go away- and also to hand treats to my dog to keep her focus on the treats and not my panic. But that darn yellow jacket continued buzzing around my head!! It probably flew around my head and face about five times (which seemed like an eternity). I did NOTHING to bother this thing and he wouldn't leave me alone. 

That incident made me think that one of those hats with the netting that a few of you have suggested would be a great idea. Can anyone recommend a site where I can buy one? And do they sell them in less-conspicuous versions, or even just pretty colors like pink? 

Also, as to whether I am allergic... I think perhaps to some extent. I have been stung once when I was about 10. It was a honeybee that landed on my arm, and I of course panicked like crazy and tried brushing it off me quickly... so it stung. My arm swelled up like a balloon, so I assume I have some sort of allergy- I don't know if it's mild or severe, cuz I've avoided any further incidents my whole life using my "run and panic" method that has always worked for me! (My sister, on the other hand, who isn't really afraid of bees, but thinks I am ridiculous when I go off running, and always tells me to stay calm and they won't bother me... well, her method has gotten her stung at least 10 times! So I'm a believer of getting away as fast as you can  ).

So, to recap some things I'm going to try:

-A hat with a net (where to buy?)

-Spray some Almond Oil on my hat and/or clothing (though it seems the general consensus here is that it won't help too much when walking around outside, but it can't hurt and if it's even a tiny extra protection then why not).

-I do have one of those OFF clip on fans, that you clip onto your belt or wherever and the fan blows out the OFF scent. I've never used it (I actually got it for my dog on our last vacation where there were tons of mosquitos biting her, ended up spraying her with stuff instead though). I wonder if wearing this OFF fan clip wouldl help with bees, yellow-jackets, etc?

-Therma Cell? (Mentioned by Ddawg). Never heard of this and have no idea what in what form it is sold or used... can anyone elaborate and/or recomend this for bees, wasps, yellow jackets, etc??

Thank you all again so much. I never thought the bee community would be so nice to me of all people?! lol


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

beephobe said:


> one of those hats with the netting that a few of you have suggested would be a great idea. Can anyone recommend a site where I can buy one? And do they sell them in less-conspicuous versions, or even just pretty colors like pink?


Try: http://www.honeybeefarm.org/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

beephobe said:


> The other day I was walking my dog, calmly and quietly and minding my own business, when a yellow jacket flew right toward me and began buzzing around my head. <snip> It probably flew around my head and face about five times (which seemed like an eternity). I did NOTHING to bother this thing and he wouldn't leave me alone.
> <snip>
> One of those hats with the netting ... do they sell them in less-conspicuous versions, or even just pretty colors like pink?


Yellow jackets can be pretty fiercely territorial, so it's likely that you were walking a little too close to its nest, though how far away that is can be anyone's guess (sorry I couldn't be any more descriptive there, don't know much about those buggers, other than that one who buzzes me goes immediately on the endangered list...lol) 
If you're a "crafty" type, then you could always find a wide-brimmed hat that you like, and add some pretty pink netting (available at pretty much any craft store) to make your own veil 



> Also, as to whether I am allergic... I think perhaps to some extent. I have been stung once when I was about 10. It was a honeybee that landed on my arm, and I of course panicked like crazy and tried brushing it off me quickly... so it stung. My arm swelled up like a balloon, so I assume I have some sort of allergy- I don't know if it's mild or severe, cuz I've avoided any further incidents my whole life using my "run and panic" method that has always worked for me!


Sounds to me like you are definitely sensitive to honey bee venom. As to an allergy, probably weren't *technically* allergic that time, if it was truly the first time you were ever stung (part of the definition of an allergy is that it's an acquired problem...happens AFTER the first exposure). Either way, it promises to continue being a very unpleasant experience every time you get stung, if you get stung, unless/until you go through a densensitization therapy for them (prob. not very high on your list of things you'll likely soon do...involves being stung repeatedly for several weeks/months to "convince" your body not to react so badly to it). That said, if you manage to continue your long "drought" of stings, then I guess that wouldn't be too beneficial for you anywise


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Any hat with a reasonably wide brim with a veil long enough that you can capture the bottom edge in the collar of a shirt that you put on after the hat would be quite protective. You would want it to not be held close to your face (the protection derives from the space). Colour is optional although some think bees are more defensive when presented with dark colours. The netting will be easier to see through if it is a dark colour, preferably black. If you want to you can excuse yourself as fearful of mosquitoes and West Nile virus, people will then ask you to make similar hats for them. Look at this- http://www.rei.com/product/751956/outdoor-research-bug-bucket-hat

Local swelling from a bee sting is considered normal by most. Your immune system has probably, in large part, "forgotten" the occasion.

Yellow jackets also sting as defence, its just that they get to red alert status rather easily. They also sting prey but you are rather too large to be considered prey.

Good job on your encounter with the yellow jacket. Every time you manage that your confidence will go up a little and that in turn suppresses your phobia.

Peace to you
Bill


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish you well in your journey.

As an analogy, I often viewed alcoholics as irresponsible, selfish, self centered and generally not worth their time on earth. I met Donna. Donna is one of the most beautiful people I know. Addiction to alcohol disables her. She taught me the world is bigger than my preconceived notions.

My older son had issues in school that became intolerable to his teachers, and very trying to our family. A string of PHD's (better described as Post Hole Diggers) each feed us a diagnosis predisposed to their specialty. An in depth month long evaluation performed by a true professional who took an objective "toss the chips in the air and let's look at where they land" approach revealed Attention Deficit Disorder as plain as the nose on our face, for me too.

I hope you achieve a balance and hope your success transfers to improve other areas in your life in the same way my son helped me.


----------



## NirvanaFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Avoid the pink hat and clothes. You want to wear drab colors like tans and olive greens. Bright colors will attract insects. Your encounter with the yellow jacket is pretty typical for them. It was a success on both your parts. It got you to move away from its nest without stinging you, and you kept your cool and went about your walk. It was a win-win for both of you.

Bees and wasps won't sting you for no reason to them. They have a reason for stinging. It's to get you to move away from their nest or get away from them. If you walk calmly within 10 feet of a honey bee hive, they probably won't sting you. If you do the same thing to a yellow jacket hive, they may. They will certainly get in your face. They are more aggressive in that regard, but if you happen to come along one far away from the hive, they're not going to fly 50 or 60 feet just to sting you.

Last summer, I worked weekends at a water park. It is the perfect habitat for wasps. There are lots of overhangs for nests and plenty of insects and other things to eat. I took down and destroyed over 20 nests ranging in size from a baseball to over a basketball. I even had to rip the siding and plywood off of a building to kill a nest. I didn't get stung once. Move slowly and precisely, limit your breathing (lots of insects can sense CO2, which is why the wasp was near your face), and get out of there if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Agrove (Apr 29, 2021)

beephobe said:


> I know you are joking... BUT, this might not be a bad idea. Does smoke and smoking like that really keep them away? I wouldn't actually become a smoker, but I do love the smell of cigars, and if it would really keep bees away, I would totally take one on my walks and just puff it to keep smoke going around me.
> 
> Please try not to laugh... do y'all think this would have any effect?


For real. I have the same irrational fear and the only way I can keep them away when I'm outside is chain smoking lol. Yes I know how ridiculous that is but I can almost bet u understand


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Agrove said:


> For real. I have the same irrational fear and the only way I can keep them away when I'm outside is chain smoking lol. Yes I know how ridiculous that is but I can almost bet u understand


OP hasn't been here in nine years. Don't hold your breath waiting for a response.


----------

